# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  ΕΜΕΤΟΣ

## Lacrymosa

Καλημερα !
Εχω προσεξει οτι πολλοι εδω μεσα κ γενικοτερα ειμαστε στην ιδια κατασταση οσον αφορα τις διατροφικες διαταραχες, κ ανοιξα αυτο το θεμα ωστε αμα θελετε να πουμε τις εμπειριες μας, πως το κανουμε κτλ..
Ξεκιναω πρωτη !
Βασικα πιστευω οτι τις πρωτες φορες ειναι η χειροτερη εμπειρια κ αυτη που σε κανει να νιωθεις ασχημα με τον εαυτο σου, καθως δεν μπορεις να καταφερεις να τα βγαλεις, με αποτελεσμα να μεγαλωνει η εμμονη με τις θερμιδες κ με το θεμα του ελεγχου..
Εγω την πρωτη φορα τα εβγαλα με την 20η προσπαθεια σχεδον, ειχα πλανταξει στο κλαμα, ειχα κοκκινισει σε ολο το προσωπο κ ειχαν πρηστει τα ματια μου, ο λαιμος κ τα μαγουλα..

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

ισως φταιει κ το γεγονος οτι εχει πρηστει ο λαιμος μου κ ο οισοφαγος...
Για να πω κ την αντιθετη αποψη, μετα απο ενα χρονο εμενα προσωπικα εχει παθει τεραστια ζημια ο οισοφαγος, σε σημειο να κανω κ καυτηριασεις κ να μην μπορω να καταπιω.. δεν ειναι ολα ροδινα.. ειδικα στις διατροφικες διαταραχες ειναι ολα μια αυταπατη...
Αυτα απο εμενα, πειτε εμπεριες αμα εχετε κ θελετε, πως ειναι σε σας, κτλ ..
ΒyeZzZz !!!!! :)

----------


## streidi

Δεν ξέρω αν συνειδητοποίησες ότι το μισό ποστ είναι συμβουλές που μπορούν να κάνουν ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ κακό σε κάποια που βρίσκεται ένα σκαλί πριν...

----------


## Lacrymosa

συμβουλες ειπα 2-3, υπαρχουν πολυ περισσοτερες που για ευνοητους λογους δεν τις ποσταρω, βασικα περισσοτερο για εμπειριες το ανοιξα κ οχι για να παρω συμβουλες, αλλωστε πως να κανω εμετο ξερω... οκ ισως σε καποια σημεια ειναι "καπως", μπορει να το τροποποιησω, αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι το να γραψω κατι που ουτως η αλλως υφισταται κανει κακο...

----------


## streidi

Ναι βρε Λάκρι, αλλά τώρα εσύ θέλεις εμπειρίες ανθρώπων που έχουν βγει από αυτό, ή θέλουν να βγουν, ή ανθρώπων που έχουν ακόμα αυτό το θέμα, να δεις πώς το κάνει ο καθένας; ¨οσο για τις συμβουλές, αν κάποιος πχ ψάχνεται να αυτοκτονήσει, δε θα του κάνει κακό η μία και μοναδική ίσως, περιγραφή τρόπου που θα διαβάσει, άσχετα αν υπάρχουν και χίλιες άλλες; Εγώ νομίζω ότι θα του κάνει , και μπορεί να είναι και καθοριστική...

----------


## Lacrymosa

ρε συ δεν το εβαλα με αυτο το σκεπτικο !! καποιος που μπορει να το ξεπερασε η να εχει ακομη θεματα !! κ πιστευω οτι μεσα απο το ψαξιμο κ τη γνωση μπορει καποιος καλυτερα να το ξεπερασει, οταν δλδ ξερει για το προβλημα του ..

----------


## πιεσμενη

Θα συμφωνησω με το streidi..... 

<< κ πιστευω οτι μεσα απο το ψαξιμο κ τη γνωση μπορει καποιος καλυτερα να το ξεπερασει, οταν δλδ ξερει για το προβλημα του >> 
Για να βοηθησεις καποιους για να το ξεπερασουν ισως θα επρεπε να εγραφες οχι τον τροπο αλλα το κακο που μπορει να κανει κανεις στον εαυτο του προσπαθοντας να χρησιμοποιησει αυτη την μεθοδο...το οποιο σε καποιο σημειο αναφερεις οτι επαθε ζημια ο οισοφαγος σου...... :)

----------


## Lacrymosa

μα το εγραψα κ το κακο !! κ τις 2 πλευρες τις εγραψα, δεν θελω αλλωστε να κρυβω πραγματα πανω σ αυτο το θεμα η να τα παρουσιαζω ωραιοποιημενα, γιατι απλα δεν ειναι ! οπως εγραψα στις διαταραχες αυτες δεν ειναι ολα ροδινα, ειναι μαρτυριο κ βασανιστηριο να πολεμας τον εαυτο σου κ να θες διακαως τον ελεγχο, κ εχεις απειρες σωματικες κ ψυχολογικες επιπτωσεις! συνηθως ζεις σε αυταπατη κ ποτε δεν αγγιζεις την υποκειμενικη τελειοτητα που θελεις !!

----------


## πιεσμενη

Το ειδα οτι το εγραψες...αλλα αν εσυ που εχεις το προβλημα κ εβλεπες ενα τετοιο ποστ τι θα σου εμενε? Μονο οι συμβουλες πως να κανεις εμετο...δεν θα σ ενδιεφερε εκεινη την στιγμη να δεις τι κακο θα μπορουσες να παθεις... Αρα για να βοηθησουμε τους αλλους κ τους εαυτους μας λεμε το τι κακο μπορουμε να παθουμε με οποιαδηποτε κακη συνηθεια κ αν εχουμε... κ τι καλυτερο να το διαβαζουν οι υπολοιποι απο καποιο ατομο που εχει το προβλημα κ θελει να το ξεπερασει κ ξερει τ αρνητικα... :)

----------


## Lacrymosa

μα φυσικα κ ξερω τα αρνητικα κ ποσω μαλλον απο πρωτο χερι !! απλα ηθελα να τα γραψω πιο αντικειμενικα, δλδ να εχω κ τις 2 πλευρες !!
φυσικα κ ειναι αηδια, να εχεις σκυψει πανω απο τη λεκανη κ να κανει γκλουκ γκλουκ η κοιλια σου, να πονας καθως τα βγαζεις, να βγαζεις κ αιμα πολλες φορες, μετα να βρωμας, να μην μπορεις να κουνηθεις απο το φαγητο κ να πιεζονται τα πνευμονια σου, να κοντευει να σου κοπει η ανασα, να ακουγεται κ ο αερας καθως βγαινει με περιεργο ηχο, να εχεις αναγουλες κ να μην μπορεις να ξερασεις κ πολλα ακομη........

----------


## nostha

Παιδια δυστυχως εδω πιστευω το νομισμα εχει δυο οψεις διοτι αν πεις 100,000 τροπους π.χ. στην αδερφη μου(που κ αδυνατη ειναι πολυ κ τρωει οτι αηδεια θελει)να κανεις ευκολα εμετο ή που θα βαλει τα γελια ή που θα σε βρισει θελω να πω πως το προβλημα μας ειναι απο μεσα προς τα εξω κ οχι το αντιθετο.Αν δεν πεισουμε εμεις τους εαυτους μας να μην το κανουμε ειτε μονοι μας ειτε με βοηθεια(ψυχοθεραπευτη) δεν γινεται τιποτα, οπως εμενα οσο κ να προσπαθησει καποιος να με πησει να παρω ναρκωτικα δεν προκειτε να πετυχει τιποτα γιατι δεν εχω εκει το θεμα μου!Απο την αλλη οταν καποιος ειναι τοσο ευαλωτος σε τετοιες πραξεις το να του το κανεις πιο ευκολο ναι ισως ειναι εγκληματικο.Αχχ... εκει δυστυχως ειναι που πρεπει να βρεθει η ΧΡΥΣΗ τομη!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

nostha πολυ σωστα τα λες !! η εμμονη αυτη πηγαζει απο εσωτερικη αναγκη για ελεγχο που εξωτερικευεται προς τα εξω κ ητοι προς τα φαγητο..... δεν ειναι πιστευω το αμα θα πειστει η θα "παρασυρθει" καποιος σε μια συμπεριφορα, οταν δεν εχει θεματα κ εχει θεσει καποια στανταρντς με τον εαυτο του.. οπως λες εσυ με τα ναρκωτικα οτι δεν θα δοκιμαζες ποτε, κατι αναλογο... οταν εχεις διατροφικα θεματα δυστυχως βλεπεις συνηθως την πραγματικοτητα διαστρεβλωμενη, η τελειομανια σε διακατεχει κ θες τον απολυτο ελεγχο κ δεν ικανοποιησαι παρα μονο με την επιτευξη του.....

btw γουρουνιασα το μεσημερι εφαγα μια μακαροναδα με τριμμενο τυρι μανιταρια ελιες σαλτσα καρυ κ απο πανω 2 ντοματες γεμιστες κ μια πιπερια ηπια κ απο πανω κ 2 κουτακια αμιτα motion τωρα εχω φουσκωσει κ νιωθω ΧΑΛΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ.......................... .............. τα νευρα μουυυυυυυυ μεεεσσαααααα..................

----------


## πιεσμενη

Γιατι γινεσαι αυτοκαταστροφικη?Αφου το ΞΕΡΕΙΣ οτι θα γινεις χαλια..... Αρα επιτηδες τρως τοσο..αυτο ειναι υπερβολικο φαγητο μεχρι κ για αντρα ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ!!!Οταν σε πιανει αυτη η μανια ριχτο στα καροτακια , στ αγγουρακια κ στα φρουτα!! Υγιεινα κ μη παχυντηκα!!! ;)

----------


## niah

Ρε παιδια, δεν καταλαβαινω,γιατι αν ειναι θεμα ελεγχου οπως λετε,δεν εστιαζεται ο ελεγχος στην ποσοτητα και την ποιοτητα του φαγητου,αλλα στην αντισταση καποιου να φαει οτιδηποτε.Δλδ δεν μπορει ο ελεγχος να μετατοπιστει απο την μηδαμινη ληψη τροφης(ή την αφαιρεση της με την προκληση εμετου)στο τι και ποσο θα φατε?
Εκει πραγματικα θα χει νοημα και υποσταση ο ελεγχος.
Το εχετε σκεφτει ποτε σας ετσι?
Οι βουλιμιες και οι αφαγιες με παραπεμπουν περισσοτερο στην ελλειψη του ελεγχου παρα στο γεγονος οτι σ αυτον οφειλονται τα συγκεκριμενα φαινομενα.

----------


## πιεσμενη

Ελλειψη ελεγχου ειναι αλλα για καποιο ατομο που γνωριζει οτι εχει προβλημα κ θελει να το ξεπερασει(εκτος αν εχω καταλαβει λαθος) πρεπει να βρισκει τροπους να κανει το λιγοτερο κακο στον εαυτο του οταν τον πιανουν αυτες οι κρισεις...γιατι ξεροντας οτι ΟΟΟΟΟΛΛΛΛΑΑΑ αυτα που εχει φαει ειναι παχυντηκα θα παει στην αλλη πλευρα....του εμετου.... Δεν εχω τετοιες εμπειριες(ευτυχως) αλλα προσπαθω να σκεφθω κατι λογικο κ λιγοτερο καταστροφικο για τον οργανισμο....

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ρε συ δεν εφαγα επιτηδες τοσο!!! Οχι με την εννοια της αυτοκαταστροφικοτητας αλλα λογω νευρικης βουλιμιας με πιανει μια τη βδομαδα πλεον γαμωτο... παλιοτερα ειχα κανει κ ενα μηνα χωρις καθολου βουλιμικο κ ημουν τελεια !!! καλυτερα απο ποτε !!! I want that fucking pleasure come back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Λολ ουτε αντρας τρωει τοσο, γαμωτο βοδι θα γινω.. δεν το πιστευω, ο φοβος μου (απωλεια ελεγχου) is just confirmed .........
Δεν μπορω να κουνηθω γαμωτο ειλικρινα, κ φοραω ενα ασπρο τζιν skinny κ λεω θα σκασει .......
Δεν εκανα εμετο, dulcolax πηρα.....
Δεν αντεχωωωωωωωωωω.................... ......

----------


## πιεσμενη

Αυτοκαταστροφικο ειναι..την στιγμη που ξερεις οτι σου κανει κακο.... την στιγμη που ξερεις οτι παθαινεις αυτες τις κρισεις κ δεν μπορεις να τις ελεγξεις να ελεγχεις τι τρως!!Αυτο λεω...κ ετσι ουτε εμετο θα χρειαζεται να κανει ουτε ντουλκολαξ να παιρνεις!!!!! Ειμαι εξω απο τον χορο κ ισως να μην σε καταλαβαινω..σου ειπα μιλαω με την λογικη.....την δικη μου τουλαχιστον....

----------


## Lacrymosa

καλα κανεις κ μιλας, δεν υπαρχει prob !!!
αυτοκαταστροφικη δυστυχως ειμαι.... σε πολλα θεματα με πολλους τροπους.... δεν αγαπω τον εαυτο μου.... θα θελα να μπορουσα να με λατρευα.... προσπαθω να βρω κατι να κρατηθω αλλα ματαια............
δεν μπορω να αναπνευσω, αλλα αυριο θα ειμαι αναλαφρη παλι............

----------


## πιεσμενη

Σου ευχομαι να το ξεπερασεις....κανε προσπαθεια να το ξεπερασεις!!Εισαι πανεξυπνη!!!! ;)

----------


## Lacrymosa

Σε ευχαριστω μακαρι να το ξεπερασω αλλα αμφιβολο ειναι παρα πολυς καιρος κ εχει γινει εθισμος..........

----------


## πιεσμενη

Με δυναμικη θεληση κ πεισματενιο πεισμα...κ τις οδηγιες του γιατρου σου!!!! ;)ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ κ θα τα ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ!!!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

το "πεισματενιο πεισμα" μ αρεσε αλλα πρεπει λιγο να συντονισω μαλλον τις οδηγιες του γιατρου μου με τις οδηγιες του μυαλου μου !!!

----------


## nostha

μη νομιζεις πιεσμενη οτι εμεις εχουμε αλλη λογικη απο τη δικη σου!!
κ μεις μεγα μαλακια θεωρουμε οτι κανουμε απλα τη συνεχιζουμε.. ο καθενας βεβαια για διαφορετικους λογους (δεν ειναι ολες οι περιπτωσεις ιδιες φυσικα) κ ξερουμε, ξερουμε πολλα γυρω απο το θεμα αλλα στην θεωρια γιατι εκει ολοι καλοι ειμαστε στην πραξη ομως δεν εχουμε καταφερει να αγαπησουμε τον εαυτο μας με οτι κοστος κ να εχει αυτο, γιατι εχει κοστος, τεραστιο... για τους αλλους να αγαπας τον εαυτο σου, βλεπεις λες πολλα οχι τοτε κ αυτο δεν αρεσει..!! Ν'αξερες ποσος κοσμος στο περιβαλλον του καθενα απο μας βολευεται με τη δικη μας γαμοκατασταση....κ πρωτοι πρωτοι οι πολυ κοντινοι μας ανθρωποι (γονεις,αδερφια,φιλοι,συνερ γατες....) μπορει να ακουγετε κουλο κατι τετοιο αλλα ισχυει κ με τη βουλα!!!

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

Δεν μπορεις να κανεις εμετο τελευταια το χες πει......ξερω γιατι ποσταρες ασυνειδητα για να μαθεις κ αλλους τροπους,. το χω κανει κ γω. στο αλλο φορουμ ειχε γραψει οτι εχει βρει τροπο να βγαζει το φαγητο χωρις καν να βαλει δαχτυλο και πεθαινα να μαθω.

----------


## Lacrymosa

ρε συ οντως δεν μπορω να κανω, αλλα δεν το εβαλα για να μαθω κι αλλους τροπους, ξερω παρα πολλους κ μερικους τους εχω σκεφτει κ μονη μου απλως δεν μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω κανεναν απο αυτους γιατι ο,τι κ να κανω παει στο ντουκου..
στο eating disorders εννοεις ?? αληθεια ειχε γραψει κατι τετοιο ?? με ενα απλο σκυψιμο μπαμ κ κατω ?? ρε συ στειλε πριβε please !!!!!!

nostha τι εννοεις οτι συμφερει τους αλλους κ πιο πολυ τα κοντινα μας προσωπα το να εχουμε προβληματα με το φαγητο ??? υπο ποια εννοια το θετεις γιατι δεν το πιασα...

----------


## nostha

ειναι ενας τεραστιος φαυλος κυκλος με πολλα πολλα παρακλαδια τι να σου πω τωρα ειμαι κ στη δουλεια κ δεν μπορω να γραφω με αποσυντονιζουν συνεχεια εδω τα της δουλειας

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

δεν τολμησα να ρωτησω για να σου πω...παντως ηθελα πολυ να μαθω! δεν ρωτησα γτ ηξερα πως θα την ρωτουσαν κ αλλες!!!!! επισης υποτιθεται μπαιναμε να βοηθηθουμε να ξεπεραστει οχι να κανουμε την ασθενεια μας πιο εξειδηκευμενη!!!!

μην βαζεις σε παρενθεσεις τροπους pls :(

----------


## Lacrymosa

nostha α οκ τοτε nevermind ρε συ τουλαχιστον στο pm απαντα σ αυτο που σε ρωτησα οκ?? καθομαι σ αναμμενα καρβουνα

----------


## Lacrymosa

broken να σβησω δλδ την παρενεθεση ?? αν κ απλα λεω κατι, δεν το εξηγω πως το βαζεις, αμα ειναι την σβηνω

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

καλυτερα ναι γιατι δεν ξερεις αν απο περιεργεια το δει καποιο κοριτσακι και το δοκιμασει! οντως τι εννοουσε πως συμφερει τους αλλους καλε??????????

----------


## Lacrymosa

οκ το σβηνω !!!!
κι εγω αναρωτιεμαι τι εννοουσε !!! ισως εννοει οτι αμα καποιος το ξερει, μπορει να κανει κατι αντιθετο να σε παρασυρει, πχ να σου λεει μια φιλη σου που το ξερει παμε μακντοναλντς κ να παραγγελνει 3 μπεργκερ η να τρωει η αδερφη σου επιδεικτικα μπροστα σου παγωτο οπως εκανε η δικια μου χτες βραδυ.........

----------


## nostha

λοιπον επειδη πληθαινουν οι αποριες 
οταν δεν αγαπας τον εαυτο σου κανεις πραξεις κυριως που πιστευεις οτι ευχαριστουν τους αλλους ολο αυτο βεβαια κ αναλογα με το μεγεθος του προβληματος οδηγει σε καταπιεση του ιδιου μας του εαυτου απο μας τους ιδιους αυτο μας δημιουργει θυμο!θυμο που τον επιστρεφουμε...η πραξη τρωω τρωω μεχρι να σκασω κ μετα σας τα επιστρεφω!!η τροφη ειναι μια απο τις απολαυσεις της ζωης μεσα απο την αισθηση της γευσης-σκεψου οταν πεινας πολυ τι νευρα εχεις κ θα καταλαβεις!!εμεις με τα διατροφικα προβληματα απαγορευουμε στον εαυτο μας να δεχεται τις απολαυσεις της ζωης γι αυτο κ οι ανθρωποι με προβληματα προσληψης τροφης εχουν φτωχη εως ανυπαρκτη ερωτικη ζωη, κλεινονται στον εαυτο τους,αποφευγουν καθε κοινωνικη μαζωξη-γιατι οι κοινωνικες σχεσεις ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να ελεχθουν κ φτιαχνουν μια πλασματικη ζωη που περιστρεφετε μονο γυρω απο το φαγητο-ειναι το μονο που μπορουμε να ελεγξουμε ποτε-ποσο κ.τ.λ κ.τ.λ. κ παλι αναφερω πολυ ενδεικτικα καποια πραγματα ειναι πολλα περισσοτερα!!!!

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

το οτι επηρεαζει την κοινωνικη ζωη εχεις δικιο! ολους τους επιρεαζει αλλα δεν το ξερουνε. μονο κ μονο να παρατηρησεις τον βομβαρδισμο διαφημισης φαγητων παντου. τροφιμα και διπλα αφισες ινστιτουτον αδυνατισματος. εμεις που χουμε το προβλημα αντιλλαμβανομαστε οτι ΔΕΝ γινεται να βγεις εξω ειδηκα το βραδυ και να κανεις κατι που δεν εμπεριεχει φαγητο! εκτος αν πηγαινεις μονιμως ΜΟΝΟ για καφε! σινεμα?δεν λεει χωρις ποπ κορν. κρασακι? δεν λεει χωρις μεζε. γκομενος? δεν λεει χωρις εστιατοριο!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> γκομενος? δεν λεει χωρις εστιατοριο!


ασε το εστιατόριο όταν είσαι με το γκόμενο μπέιμπι...προτίμησε κρεββάτι...:ρ

----------


## Lacrymosa

nostha εχεις δικιο σε γενικες γραμμες σ αυτα που γραφεις, αλλα στο σημειο που λες οτι εχουν φτωχη εως ανυπαρκτη ερωτικη ζωη, κλεινονται κ δεν βγαινουν κανεις λαθος, γιατι αυτο δεν ειναι απολυτο !! πχ εγω κ ερωτικη ζωη ειχα κ γκομενο κ δεν επηρεαζε η διατροφικη διαταραχη το θεμα της σχεσης, αλλα μπορει να την επηρεαζαν, επισης ποτε δεν κλεινομουν μεσα γι αυτο το λογο, ισα ισα προτιμουσα να πηγαινω καθημερινα στα μαγαζια κ στο εμπορικο ωστε βλεποντας τα xsmall να μου κανω ολο κ μεγαλυτερη πλυση εγκεφαλου, συμφωνω παντως στο οτι εξω μπορει να κανεις τον χαρουμενο, τον ανετο, να μιλας με κοσμο, να πηγαινεις στις δραστηριοτητες κ υποχρεωσεις σου σαν να μην συμβαινει τιποτα, αλλα μεσα σου θες να πας σπιτι ειτε να κλαψεις κ να χαρακωθεις, ειτε να γουρουνιασεις κ να τα βγαλεις....

----------


## nostha

γι αυτο σου ειπα οτι εμεις που εχουμε το προβλημα κλεινομαστε στο καβουκι μας γιατι σ αυτο μπορουμε να ελεχθουν τα παντα κ κανεις δε μπορει να σου πει τι να κανεις κυριαρχεις τον εαυτο σου!! γιατι αγαπητη Θεοφανια οκ να προτιμησω το κρεβατι αλλα για ποσο?νηστικο αρκουδι δε χορευει κ καποια στιγμη το ταιρι θα σου πει τι θα φαμε κ αμα πεις εγω δεν πειναω μια δεν πειναω τρεις ε οσο ντουβαρι κ να ειναι καποια στιγμη θα καταλαβει οτι κατι δεν παει καλα!!

----------


## nostha

Λακρυ φυσικα κ μπορει να εχεις ερωτικη ζωη απο τα πρωτα μηνυματα μου ξεκαθαρισα οτι καθε περιπτωση εχει τη διαφορετικοτητα της επειτα εισαι ακομα μικρη κ ορεξατη ετσι ημουν κ γω στην ηλικια σου!!αλλιως ειναι καποιος που κανει χρηση ναρκωτικων 1-2 χρονια και αλλιως καποιος που κανει 10 χρονια

----------


## nostha

εαν το συνεχισεις αυτο για χρονια θα δεις που φυσικα σου ευχομαι σημερα να ειναι η τελευταια φορα που σε αγγιζει το θεμα κ να ξημερωσει μια καινουργια μερα για σενα!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

αυτο παλι με τις διαφημισεις φαγητων κ αλυσιδων εστιατοριων απο τη μια μερια "πακετο προσφορων στα goody 's μπεργκερ κ κοκα κολα 2 ευρω" κ απο την αλλη να βλεπεις "δεκαημερο προσφορων στα bodyline" ποσο αντιφατικο κ σπαστικο πια παιζει να ειναι ?? δλδ απο τη μια πληρωνεις να φας, απο την αλλη πληρωνεις να αδυνατισεις ελεος πια το χουνε καταντησει.......

κ το μεσημερι εκει που εχεις φαει τον αμπακο να ανοιξεις την tv κ να διαφημιζει ζωνες αδυνατισματος κ διαιτες omg !!!!

οσο για το σεξ, διαβασα οτι τελικα δεν χανεις κ τοσες θερμιδες, νομιζα χανεις πολυ περισσοτερες....

----------


## Θεοφανία

> γιατι αγαπητη Θεοφανια οκ να προτιμησω το κρεβατι αλλα για ποσο?νηστικο αρκουδι δε χορευει κ καποια στιγμη το ταιρι θα σου πει τι θα φαμε κ αμα πεις εγω δεν πειναω μια δεν πειναω τρεις ε οσο ντουβαρι κ να ειναι καποια στιγμη θα καταλαβει οτι κατι δεν παει καλα!!


...αυτό ήταν ένα αστειάκι προς τη μπρόκεν από άλλο θέμα...:)

κοίτα..θεωρώ πως οι διαταραχές πρόσληψης τροφής είναι πολύ σημαντικό πρόβλημα, αλλά όπως όλα τα προβλήματα μπορεί να βρεθεί η λύση του. Σε αυτά τα επίπεδα μόνο ένας ειδικός μπορεί να βοηθήσει.
Όλοι λίγο-πολύ έχουμε μια τάση προς τα εκεί. Εγώ όταν έχω τις μαύρες μου, (περασα φέτος τον μαύρο Ιουνη), τρώω και πίνω ανεξέλεγκτα και φυσικά μετά έχω τύψεις, νιώθω χειρότερα από πριν και όλα τα συναφή....:(
Το θέμα είναι να έχουμε το κουράγιο και τη δύναμη να φρενάρουμε τον εαυτό μας, να βάζουμε ένα όριο. Είναι τρομερά δύσκολο, αλλά όχι ακατόρθωτο...

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ΗΔΗ με εχει κουρασει κ μενα στα 7 χρονια που το χω. νιωθω κουραση. απ την καταθλιψη. υπνηλια και πολλες φορες καθολου ορεξη να βαλω τα ρουχα μου

ομως εχω κοινωνικη ζωη. εχει να κανει με το ποσο δυναμικος ειναι ο καθε χαρακτηρας που δεν αφηνει να φανει απ εξω οποιοδηποτε προβλημα του! δεν μπορουμε να βαραινουμε με την κακη μας διαθεση ΟΛΟΝ τον κοσμο ουτε ειναι υποχρεωμενος να μας ανεχεται. τωρα οπως λεει η lacry δεν ειναι απολυτο πως δεν εχουμε σεξουαλικη κ κοινωνικη ζωη! ειτε στα 2 χρονια της λακρυ ειτε στα 7 δικα μου, τα 10 τα δικα σου δειχνουν πως παραιτηθηκες. εχεις ξεκαθαρισει πως ολες ετσι ειναι!!!! δεν ειναι ομως!στο υπογραφω! και καλυτερα να μην της λες πως θα το παθει!!!!!δεν δινεις κουραγιο να προσπαθει να το ξεπερασει ετσι!!!!!

----------


## nostha

> οσο για το δεξ, διαβασα οτι τελικα δεν χανεις κ τοσες θερμιδες, νομιζα χανεις πολυ περισσοτερες....


τι ειναι παλι αυτο το δεξ??

----------


## Lacrymosa

> τι ειναι παλι αυτο το δεξ??


λολ σεξ ηθελα να γραψω το διορθωσα !!!

πραγματι ειναι πολυ κουραστικο, κ πρεπει να κανεις τεραστια προσπαθεια κ να σφιγγεις τα δοντια συνεχεια προς τα εξω, να κανεις εξω την χαρουμενη, να πηγαινεις εδω εκει, να μιλας με κοσμο κτλ κτλ, αλλα μολις αυτα τελειωσουν κ επιστρεφεις παλι στον μικροκοσμο σου, να εχεις να αντιμετωπισεις τον εαυτο σου κ την πραγματικοτητα κ οχι παντα με τους καλυτερους τροπους...

----------


## nostha

> εχεις ξεκαθαρισει πως ολες ετσι ειναι!!!! δεν ειναι ομως!στο υπογραφω! και καλυτερα να μην της λες πως θα το παθει!!!!!δεν δινεις κουραγιο να προσπαθει να το ξεπερασει ετσι!!!!!


εαν δεις ενα απο τα σημερινα μου μηνυματα θα δεις που λεω σε μια παρενθεση''ολες οι περιπτωσεις δεν ειναι ιδιες φυσικα'' κ λυπαμαι εαν εξελαβες αυτο που ειπα σαν πορισμα στη Λακρυ δεν ειμαι γιατρος ουτε διαγνωσεις βγαζω αποψεις ανταλλασουμε κ εμπειριες τιποτα περισσοτερο τιποτα λιγοτερο, σε ολους εμας που εχουμε το θεμα ευχομαι τα καλυτερα κ γρηγοτερα απο αυτο το τρυπακι!!!ζουμε γιατι ελπιζουμε βαθια ολοι εμεις μεσα μας πως θα το ξεπερασουμε συντομα ολο αυτο αλλιως τι νοημα θαειχε

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Παντα ειχα προβλημα με τη βουλιμια κι εκανα εμετους, αλλα τις τελευταιες 5-6 ημερες εχω φρικαρει. Νιωθω να πειναω συνεχεια, τρωω πολυ και κανω εμετο πολυ συχνα. Χθες το βραδυ κατα τις 12 παρηγγειλα, εφαγα κι εκανα εμετο και μετα κατα τις 3 με ειχε πιασει τετοια νευρικοτητα και εβρασα μακαρονια, το μονο που υπηρχε σπιτι, εφαγα 3 πιατα σκετα με λαδι και ξαναεκανα. Με εχει κουρασει ολο αυτο και τωρα προσπαθω πολυ να κρατηθω να μην ξανακανω.

----------


## evanipa

> το οτι επηρεαζει την κοινωνικη ζωη εχεις δικιο! ολους τους επιρεαζει αλλα δεν το ξερουνε. μονο κ μονο να παρατηρησεις τον βομβαρδισμο διαφημισης φαγητων παντου. τροφιμα και διπλα αφισες ινστιτουτον αδυνατισματος. εμεις που χουμε το προβλημα αντιλλαμβανομαστε οτι ΔΕΝ γινεται να βγεις εξω ειδηκα το βραδυ και να κανεις κατι που δεν εμπεριεχει φαγητο! εκτος αν πηγαινεις μονιμως ΜΟΝΟ για καφε! σινεμα?δεν λεει χωρις ποπ κορν. κρασακι? δεν λεει χωρις μεζε. γκομενος? δεν λεει χωρις εστιατοριο!


pragmati, symfwnw apolyta mazi soy! exeis apolyto dikaIO.....

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ειναι ο νομος παραγωγης και καταναλωσης.....ετσι ειναι. σου δημιουργουν το κομπλεξ, σε κανουν να θελεις το φαγητο και μετα να πληρωνεις να το βγαλεις απο μεσα σου. ειναι ψυχολογικος πολεμος και ασθενεια

----------


## nostha

Το τι κανουν οι επιχειρησεις ειναι ευνοιτο, παντα το ιδιο εκαναν και παντα το ιδιο θα κανουν, να τραβανε την προσοχη του κοινου, απλως τωρα εχει εξελιχθει και η αγοραπωλησια οπως και ολα στη ζωη, δεν γινεται στην ουσια κατι διαφορετικο απο παλαιοτερα απλως γινεται πιο εξεληγμενα μεσω της εξελιξης της διαφημισης και των ολων οπτικοακουστικων μεσων!!Θελω να πω οτι στο δικο μας προβλημα ας ειμαστε ειλικρινεις δεν μας φταινε οι διαφημισεις αλλα η μη ψυχικη ισορροπια και η λαθος εικονα που εχουμε για το ατομο μας και κατ επεκταση που μας κανει ευαλωτους σε τετοιες διαφημισεις αναλογες με το δικο μας προβλημα το φαγητο, Διοτι απειρες διαφημισεις υπαρχουν και για απορρυπαντικα ή για τηλεφωνα, ομως δεν νομιζω εσας να σας εχει επειρεασει το ιδιο!!πολυ απλα γιατι εκει βρισκουμε ασυγκριτα ευκολα τη λυση κ δεν μας ξυνει καμια πληγη!κοινος οπως στου κρεμασμενου το σπιτι δεν μιλανε για σχοινι ετσι κ στου πεινασμενου για φαι!!

----------


## erianna

προκαλείτε πανικό για τρολ και μ@@@@ ανοίγετε ποστ του στυλ "κάνε κάτι νικ! αίσχος! μπλα μπλα μπλα και κάθεστε αμέτοχοι σε τέτοια ποστ που χαλαρά βλέπουν άτομα ανήλικα (oh nai, κυκλοφορούν ανάμεσά μας) ή ευαλωτα ή με περίεργη ψυχολογία (αυτά και αν κυκλοφορούν) που χαλαρά επηρεάζονται....οκ....μετά από το θεματάκι το τρελλό με τίτλο ΥΠΟΒΟΗΘΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΙΑ είδε και αυτό το μάτι μου! και μη χειρότερα~!!!!!!

----------


## BloodyMess

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης..Τώρα τρώω κάτι περισσότερο και γυμνάζω αρκετά,αλλά ότι και να κάνω δεν είναι αρκετό...Ο οισοφάγος μου έχει αρχίσει να πρήζετε δραματικά,άσε που έχω συχνούς στομαχόπονους...

----------


## swaggy97

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Αναζητηση

Συγνώμη, αλλά ποιο είναι το πρόβλημά σου??

Ανφάλεια ?? Μονναξιά ?? Εχεις σύντροφο ?? Είσαι ευχαριστημένη με τον εαυτό σου ?? Μήπως δεν αντέχεις κάποια κατάσταση ?? Ζητάς να σε προσέξουν ??

----------


## Tomhet

Τι thread είναι αυτό? 
Οδηγίες για το πως να κάνεις κακό στον εαυτό σου?

----------


## [email protected]

διαβαζοντας κάποια από τα μηνύματά σας θα σςα μιλησω με απόλυτη ειλικρίνεια και με το χερι στην καρδια... πασχω από βουλιμία σχεδον 2 χρονια και ενώ το καταλαβαίνω πως κάνω το χειροτερο κακο στο ν εαυτο μου δεν παυω να σταματάω και να εχω επεισοδια υπερφαγιας ακόμη και 3 φορες την εβδομαδα. κατασρτεφομαι και ενω το γνωριζω δεν σταματαω. και εδώ ερχεται το ερώτημα. ποιος αλλος φταιει αν οχι εγω?

----------

